# Bose 3-2-1 Remote Codes w/HR20-700



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

I got the newest remote and a firmware upgrade dated December 2007, and can finally control the HR20 with the Bose remote. I'm using the 1377 code that Bose indicated people were having success with the HR20. It does in fact work fine, except for the green/yellow/blue (a,b,c) keys. Is anyone using a code other than 1377 where the color keys work ? Thank you

Here are the numbers for Sat-HD/DVR from the firmware
1142, 1377, 0392, 1442, 1640, 1539, 1538, 1444, 1443, 1392, 1076, 0639, 0099, 1389, 1388, 1378, 1890, 1894, 1895, 1896


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

try this with bose remote, with tv tuned to hr20, do the following with remote pointed towards the receiver: 

1. tap SETUP for one blink
2. enter either 00240 or 240

did the mini guide show up on screen?


----------



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> try this with bose remote, with tv tuned to hr20, do the following with remote pointed towards the receiver:
> 
> 1. tap SETUP for one blink
> 2. enter either 00240 or 240
> ...


You'll have to excuse me, but I am unaware of a "setup", or another key that would cause anything to "blink" [Except for say, the CBL-SAT key depressed for the code light to come on]. Have I been missing something for two years ?  Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

alright nevermind that isn't a UEI made remote that accepts advanced codes, its just like the standard white directv remotes and the big Button directv remote, sorry.


----------



## mikefeuer (Dec 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> alright nevermind that isn't a UEI made remote that accepts advanced codes, its just like the standard white directv remotes and the big Button directv remote, sorry.


No sorry, it's the OEM [the black one] I just got directly from Bose, but thanks for trying ! Much appreciated.


----------

